
Virtual Citizenship comes online: Anyone can become an e-resident of Estonia - kposehn
http://m.foreignaffairs.com/articles/142825/eric-b-schnurer/e-stonia-and-the-future-of-the-cyberstate
======
Tomte
It's not citizenship. Estonia makes that abundantly clear whenever they are
talking about this.

The original title says "Virtual States Come Online".

Flagged for being willfully misleading.

